# Cramping during 2WW - could this mean PG?



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi All,  calling any ladies who have been pregnant before for some advice.

I am on CD 20 and about 10 DPO (usual cycle lasts 24 or so days) so am nearing the end of 2WW but am driving myself mad (again!).
Have been TTC naturally for 9 months now and I am interested in knowing if some of the symptoms I am experiencing this month could be down to being PG.  But I know that the mind can play tricks esp when you have had no luck so far - each month is a disappointment when AF shows!
Anyway this month I have been experiencing stomach cramps since after OD, pretty much constantly like when AF is due.  I don't normally get this until either just before or just after AF comes, so for me it seems pretty unusual to be experiencing this so early in the cycle.
I haven't seen any implantation bleeding but not sure
if thats because it's still too early, but want to know if this cramping feeling so early on might be a possible sign of PG?
Also have felt a kind of weird sicky feeling in stomach like I am about to run to the loo (like when having diarreah).  Not sure if this is anything related, but a few friends who have found out they were pregnant by mistake remember feeling not quite right but can't really fully explain to me exactly why.  Has anyone felt like this and can you try and explain 'not quite right' symptoms?
Lastly have been feeling a bit run-down, like I am on verge of getting a cold, ie feels like I have a slight temperature - I know your temp goes up a bit during 2WW but just wondered if anyone else noticed such symptoms whilst finding out later they were PG.
I know I am reading too much into hoping what I am experiencing is going to be what I want it to be, I am driving myself mad with 'yes - might be' and 'no - I can't be' every two seconds.
I know only way to tell for sure is to wait and take a HPT, but don't really want to do that until I am at least late on AF as have been so disappointed in past when I test early.
Sorry all for questions, but would really love to hear any thoughts or detailed descriptions as to how you felt when being pregnant before you knew for sure.
Thanks ladies!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

How are you determining when you ovulate ?  If you're cd20 today and saying you're 10dpo then that's ovulating very early in your cycle.  Are you charting your temps, checking cervical mucus and position, using OPKs ??  As you've only been ttc for 9mths, have you been to a GP for some hormone blood tests ?  I only ask since most GPs won't refer for further investigations until you've been ttc for at least a year.  It can take even a completely healthy couple up to a year, sometimes longer to conceive...there's only about a 1 in 5 (20%) chance of conceiving each month.  Not every woman will ovulate on cd14 and not every woman will have a 14 day luteal phase.  It's a myth that luteal phase is always 14 days...it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

As for the symptoms, the cramping could be down to any number of reasons...hopefully it's a good sign for you but unfortunately it's not a definite sign of pregnancy.  Progesterone, released following ovulation, can cause all manner of symptoms, including aches, pains, twinges, cramping, sore swollen boobs, frequent peeing, nausea, general achiness amongst many other things.  Progesterone is what supports and sustains early pregnancy until the placenta takes over at around 10/12 weeks so confusingly it can cause pregnancy, period and PMS like symptoms.

I tend to get loads of symptoms from just before ovulation onwards, getting progressively worse until I actually ovulate and then whilst some of the lessen after ovulation, most still carry on all the way through 2ww....and that's the same on all the times I've conceived (4 naturally, 2 through IVF/FET) so there really is no way of knowing what's happening (I've never had any inkling I was pg !).

Only once an embryo has reached blastocyst at 5 days is it ready to begin implanting, usually around 24 hours later, so when 6 days old and it can happen anytime up until embryo is around 12 days old.  Not everyone gets implantation bleed, in fact it's the minority who do so I wouldn't read anything into that.  Most women don't get genuine pregnancy symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pregnant, at this stage you would only be just over 3 weeks pg.

I hope it's a good sign for you but frustratingly there is no sure sign that indicates pregnancy....only way to know is by using peestick if period is late or having a BETA HCG blood test.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Thx Natasha
Well as I am 38 I have already gone to see doc and have had all the tests (went private) there are no problems that they can see for either hubby & and I.  Been doing all the temp/mucus charting etc and the first part of my cycle has always been short - I do my LP test sticks to see when i get my surge and its usually day 10, so i prob ov about day 11.  I guess that would make me about 9 DPO in that case.  My luteal phase is also on the short side, but have had all the hormone tests and progesterone levels are fine.  Also had a HSG and follicle tracking done and they reach a good size and womb lining is of correct thickness even though short cycle throughout.
I know I shouldn't be thinking about this too much but i just can't help it!  Just wondered on the very early symptoms as I do feel different this time (i don't usually get many noticeable symptoms), but then am not sure if I am just imagining it!
Did you get this 'not feeling quite right' feeling with any of your pregnancies?  As I said my friends who experienced it, said they had never noticed it with any other cycle.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

It's great you've managed to have so many investigations and tests so far and sounds like everything is as it should be  Do you know what your hormone levels were for FSH, LH, Oestradiol, Progesterone ?

If you got a definite positive OPK on cd10 then you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours later, so cd12 (although it can be anywhere between 12-48 hours later)....so if you're cd20 today, you'd be around 8/9dpo which is very early days and think a little too early to be getting pg symptoms. When you're charting your temps, you should notice a dip just before ovulation and then a rise after and temp should remain elevated until around your period arrives. If your cycles are average 24 days and you're ovulating on cd12 then your luteal phase, whilst slightly shorter than the average 14 days, wouldn't be classed as a problem. Only if your luteal phase was under 10 days would it be classified as a "luteal phase defect". It doesn't really matter how long your actual period bleeding is...mine period is only about 3/4 days.

I've never had a "not feeling quite right" feeling with any of my pgs...the first one, 20 years ago, I didn't have any idea at all, had normal periods for several months and no symptoms at all. All the others pg's ended 6 weeks or less but again, never had any signs.

This is a good website to visualise what's happening at each stage... http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

As I say, hopefully it's a good sign but honestly, I'd try not to read too much into anything as it's far too early at only 8/9dpo for you to be having genuine pg symptoms.

Fingers crossed  
Natasha

/links


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Ah yes I know am driving myself silly and i shouldn't  - but thanks and v. helpful info to hopefully let me be a bit more patient for a while yet!  
It was just that as I am due on in next few days, wondered if you could feel anything beforehand as with a short cycle such as mine!  
BTW no i don't remember the levels of hormone but the specialist said that they were very normal (if not above average) for my age.  So I guess all ok there.
Thx!!


----------

